# Valentine Days Opera Singer Fantasy Date... Don't tell your partner



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

For me, hands down, the countertenor David Hansen.












Thank you guys and ladies for making my hobby so much more fun. Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

No contest: Dimi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

do I need to choose an opera singer?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Peter Mattei:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Natalie Dessay. I'm sure she's a good girl really.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Natalie Dessay. I'm sure she's a good girl really.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Well, well - The lady shows her tata's...almost as risque as a singer who did the "Dance of the Seven Veils" when I was in Berlin awhile back. And then there was the couple who did the "nasty scene" in Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk........

Back on topic: Renee Fleming or Anna Netrebko would be excellent dinner dates in my book...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Hyunju Park:



















I think she is the prettiest woman in the World.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> No contest: Dimi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dimitrova??? I would not have guessed this one for you.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Patricia Petibon. Here she is waiting for me! Dont wait up...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*For Valentine and Mrs. Renée Flemings birthday*







Nothing physical tough


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Nothing physical tough


Goddesses do exist.


----------

